# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Статистика Virusinfo за 2008 год

## anton_dr

За прошедший 2008 год у нас имеются следующие показатели.

*Наши посетители.*
2 562 322 посещений, 7 639 195 просмотров страниц, 1 604 440 уникальных посетителей.
*Как нас нашли*
Поисковые системы  69,18 %
Прямой трафик (закладки, набор адреса вручную) 16,93 %
Переход с других сайтов по ссылкам 13,89 %
*Наиболее посещаемое*
Раздел "Помогите" - просмотрен 398 399 раз (6,40 % )
Главная страница сайта 291 295 раз (4,68 %)
Правила запроса помощи 276 675 раз (4,45 % )
Главная страница форума 217 021 раз (3,49 %)
Как выполнить скрипт в AVZ 91 401 раз (1,47 %)
*Пик посещений*
20.08.2008 - 34 800 просмотров,
28.08.2008 - 34 166 просмотров,
10.12.2008 - 12 081 посетителей,
24.12.2008 - 12 825 посетителя
*Страны*
Russia	1 633 608
Ukraine	445 203
Belarus	66 898
Kazakhstan	50 204
Germany	40 142
Latvia	26 054
United States	24 312 
Israel 	23 647
Moldova	21 033 
*Статистика браузеров*
Internet Explorer 43,27 %
Opera 32,43 %
Firefox 22,46 %
Chrome 0,73 %
*ОС*
Windows 97,73 %
Linux 1,00 %
Macintosh 0,16 %
FreeBSD 0,11 %
SymbianOS 0,02 %
iPhone 0,01 %
*Версии Windows*
XP 90,01 %
Vista 5,85 %
Server 2003 1,98 %
2000 1,68 %
98 0,40 %
CE 0,02 %
NT 0,02 %
ME 0,01 %
95 0,01 %
*Разрешение экрана*
1280x1024 36,49 %
1024x768 33,24 %
1280x800 8,64 %
1680x1050 4,69 %
1440x900 4,59 %
1152x864 3,66 %
800x600  2,41 %
*Сайты источники* 
google 	1 064 046 	41,53 %
yandex 	695 098 	27,13 %
forum.kaspersky.com 	37 119 	1,45 %
rambler.ru 	33 465 	1,31 %
go.mail.ru	26 691
nova.rambler.ru	14 250
nigma.ru	13 977
win.mail.ru	13 686
z-oleg.com  8 250


За год на форуме зарегистрировалось 22474 участников.
В разделе "Помогите" было более 13 000 тысяч запросов о помощи. В день наши специалисты помогают 35 посетителям.

Более детальная статистика может быть предоставлена по дополнительному запросу  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## DVi

В картинках было бы нагляднее

----------


## anton_dr

Частично - будут

----------


## Aleksandra

Спасибки. Так интересно.  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*




> Более детальная статистика может быть предоставлена по дополнительному запросу


А можно узнать, сколько пользователей из Узбекистана посещали форум?

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> *ОС*
> Linux 1,00 %
> Macintosh 0,16 %
> FreeBSD 0,11 %
> SymbianOS 0,02 %
> iPhone 0,01 %


Кто заходил под этим ОС и версии (по возможности).

----------


## priv8v

с каких запросов вываливались люди на ВИ с поисковиков в своем большинстве?..

----------


## anton_dr

> А можно узнать, сколько пользователей из Узбекистана посещали форум?


9 268 человек



> Кто заходил под этим ОС и версии (по возможности).


По дистрибутивам - опознать через браузер невозможно.
Кто заходил - тоже.

----------


## anton_dr

> с каких запросов вываливались люди на ВИ с поисковиков в своем большинстве?..


Примерно так. Первые 25 запросов. Дальше идут в основном имена подозрительных/легитимных файлов и названия зловредов.

virusinfo	13 121
csrcs.exe	12 274 
amvo.exe	9 564 	
ntos.exe	9 464 
sptd.sys	6 499 
amvo 	5 680 
ekrn.exe	5 554 	
avz	5 518 	
как удалить информер 	5 252 
mdm.exe	5 142 	
setupapi.dll  	4 387
sanitardiska	  3 913 	
безопасный режим	3 598
рейтинг антивирусов	3 501
virusinfo.info	3 386
spam detected.ru	3 333 
сравнение антивирусов	3 087 	
csrcs	2 976 
fieryads	2 902
amvo0.dll	2 768 
winctrl32.dll	2 679
win32.sector.5	2 500
braviax.exe	2 328
trojan.nsanti.packed	2 272
alg.exe	2 220

----------


## Aleksandra

В первое поверить можно. Ну на счет того кто заходил, это вы лукавите.

----------


## DVi

> вы лукавите.


*Aleksandra*, вся статистика доступна тут: http://www.liveinternet.ru/stat/virusinfo.info

----------


## ivant

> За прошедший 2008 год у нас имеются следующие показатели...  1 604 440 уникальных посетителей.


 а что это за звери такие? в чём их уникальность?

----------


## anton_dr

Здесь имеется ввиду, 1 604 440 разных людей.

----------


## Windows100

:Cheesy:  убил пост ivant

----------


## Virtual

> Спасибки. Так интересно. 
> 
> Кто заходил под этим ОС и версии (по возможности).


а зачем?, напр меня тоже на сайте мелкомягких отшивают...
 :Sad:   :Wink:  захожу с ие7
на update.microsoft.com
и 



> Благодарим вас за интерес, проявленный к получению обновлений с нашего узла. 
> 
> Этот веб-узел предназначен только для работы с операционными системами Microsoft Windows.
> Чтобы найти обновления для продуктов корпорации Майкрософт, которые предназначены для операционных систем Макинтошей, посетите веб-узел http://www.microsoft.com/mac/.


ну не свинство а?....  :Wink:

----------

